# ATTENTION ALL MEMBERS!



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok guys, I now have my very own copy of the infamous new diet book by Rob & Isabel chefx and its the nuts!!!!

Believe me when I say that it is worth the money.....a mere $30!!!

I like to think that possably some people here value my opinions in bb'ing and I want to take a moment to make sure you all realise that not just me, but all the mods here at ukmuscle understand the importance of solid nutrition in the sport. We all know chefx to varying degrees but not many others know him further than his posts over at muscleweb.org.

Well believe me that his credentials would blow the minds of nearly all in the sport......he has dedicated his life to this area and what he says.....goes.

The new book is designed for all people of all sizes what ever their criterior.

It covers

cutting

maintenance

bulking

You follow the level for your own weight, eating different dishes each week, killing monotony with the individual recepies outlined.

Every week there is a grocery list so that you buy all the foods needed, so no excuses not to get it spot on!

There is even a cheat day!!!!

I feel that if we all follow this book the diet and nutrition forums will be made redundant for quite sometime.

To acompany the publication, there are also supps and training books coming soon, which can be found on his site....

http://www.regimenx.co.uk/

All in all, I am very pleased with the book and have been following thw diet for a week or so.

The recepies are fantasti, simple and easy to prepare. Wether eaten hot or cold, they are delicious!

I look forward to forthcoming publications by chefx at

http://www.regimenx.co.uk/


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think he has a bad DNS or something.

Would not let me join his newsletter e-mail address thing


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes, try the link above hack..

it is different to the one I gave you


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Nope, your right i cant get the subscription either

but the book link works fine so you can purchase a hard, or e book copy perfectly ok


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Jimmy sounds good, hows about scanning the book and posting it for us..Or possibly e-mail..


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Cant do that, its illegal mate

The idea is we buy the book from chefx

its only $20!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im a bit confused does he do international shipping. I pressume he does but im a bit thinck and cant work out the order thingie.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i take it you are buying the hard copy?

hit the link on the site....it takes you to cafe press

click shipping information (found just under the welcome button at the top)....it lists international shipping prices


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes mate i was after the hard copy buti have a feeling that it wont accept debit cards and thats all i have. I will have to get the ebook i suppose but im not a big fan of them. Sounds stupid i know but i wanted the whole collection as hard copys!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ebooks are annoyin, gonna try buyin it hard like u said rob

chefx is on bikers board give him a pm and i'm sure he can sort somethin out??

....long awaiting bikers book tho!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

My mate has lent me his credit card and ive just ordered my copy. Cant wait to get the whole collection!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The subscription does work it just gives you a error message but I clicked the button 3 times and I got 3 automatic E-Mails from the cafe

Ill order it when I get home.

I dont like the idea of sharing his book as this guy is awesome.

Cant say I have not shared an e-book or two but I feel bad doing it.

Im just gonna order the hard copy so I can put notes and hylight things in it.

Plus it is probably indexed for fast refrence.

Im gonna buy it when I get home.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

The diet book is not what we would all expect

Chef doesnt go into the 'what, why and how this works' It is a recepie book with the exact ratios of macronutrients outlined for the individuals bodyweight, whether cutting, bulking, or maintaining.

All the guesswork is taken out, so no need to ask about exact kcals and ratios ever again!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

TBH im all for a book that doesnt baffle you with science. I dont need to know why something works. All i need to know is whether it works for me or not and thats enough for me!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Id just like to say guys that i realy think this book is worth an investment. Im not just saying this either because i havent got any vested interest and i dont normally buy into alot of the crap that is related to bodybuilding but i do think this book and its author will give you so much knowledge that its worth the few quid it costs.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Just downloaded the book and it looks really good.

And with the current exchange rate, it only costs a tenner!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats cool. Is it pdf? If it is the new acrobat reader has a voice button and it will read the book for you. Sounds mechanical but who cares.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

demon said:


> Just downloaded the book and it looks really good.
> 
> And with the current exchange rate, it only costs a tenner!


yes it is excellent (as are all of Chefx's posts) I've had the ebook for a couple of week now and can only recommend it to everyone! I ordered the hardcopy this morning.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Just downloaded it will post my opinions on it when I have read it all!

SD


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

just downloaded it - looks good first glance


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

not going to read EVER reply, but ive only been into bodybuilding just over a month and i feel as if mey diet isnt what it should be ive been looking for a book with recipes and things like that, this e-book is it just the book but on email?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

If you have only been training 1 month then start on the best foot you can mate

save yrs of guessing

order the book as it is a steal considering the current exchange rate

It would be a great start to your bb'ing career i promise you!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im realy excited about trying this new diet. Cant wait until the New Year!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

just ordered it...good stuff!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

For anyone who visited the site in the past week or so you may have found that you couldn't order the ebook because the button just took you to the PayPal homepage. This has now been fixed.

http://www.RegimenX.com


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

PS

buy your copy now cos the family of X are doubling the price in a few weeks!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> PS
> 
> buy your copy now cos the family of X are doubling the price in a few weeks!!!


:boohoo:


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey that was a maybe on the price thing. People keep telling me to raise the price, I'm just a sucker and want my stuff to stay affordable.

So tell me what is a good price? I have the other 10 books due out over the next few months. I want to be as fair as I can. Of course I have to answer to the rest of my family still as well. LOL


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

the master graces us.

hey there chef

havent got it yet but will be soon, cant wait to take the guesswork out of things


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

well $30 would be a better price than $20 IMHO, you perhaps might get $40 but I don't think $30 would effect the number of sales.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Keep it at $20.00 U.S.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi chef....thanks for coming mate     

Maybe raise the hard back price to $40 and the e book to $30


----------



## Sen0 (Oct 17, 2003)

Just ordered mine cant wait


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone whos brought this book, can they tell me what the weekly spend is for approx. bodyweight of 220lbs? and what shop that was at (English only)? Robdog you need not apply cos you probably shop in Aldi cos you're even too pikey for Iceland


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ok i clicked the link and have a choice of the 2 books i dont know what u all on about the cafe thing is that when you go to buy it? the books its come up with is bodybuilding system, breakfast alternatives...... which one is the one for all the diet etc. as breakfast is just one meal lmao soz for bein dead simple im jus not sure if im on the right page like


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ok dont mata i actualy read once you click on the books its the bodybuilding system one isnt it haha see i am smart i worked it all out on ma todd haha, will order it tomorrow when i ge my step dads credit card haha


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano! said:


> i ge my step dads credit card haha


I think you beat Timmy Smoothie on bringing up the oldest thread...lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah those bookscan get u to 280lbs naturally :jerk:

my ass


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

w00t! I just got my copy of the book the other day finally (apparently there had been a delay because originally the printers only printed half the book)

>>> great timing as the house work is now 95% complete and i can get back in the gym after 3 weeks off!

SO EXCITED!

Gonna start reading through this baby now, get down to TESCO within the next few hours, then train this evening. Just weighed myself and i seem to have lost weight, though i very much doubt it's fat 

Anyhow, i'll keep a close eye on my progress and report back later sometime and let you all know how things went and what i thought of "the system"


----------



## postie (Jul 6, 2006)

could you tell me the name of the book Thanks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its called 'diatia' by dr. robert showe


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

postie said:


> could you tell me the name of the book Thanks


The forum is closed, or is it. Click here.

I love Rob!


----------

